# Egg yolk soap question



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Is anyone here good at making this soap? I made a batch about 4 months ago and it turned out a lovely pale yellow shade and had a nice creamy lather. Problem is..it stinks, has a sulferish smell. I did soap at a very low temp-was concerned it was too low and I added goat milk to it. I have made plenty of batches of gm soap w/o this problem. Never had a batch of anything smell like this! Any ideas on what I did wrong? I would like to get the hang of it to sell along with my eggs at farmer's mkt this year.
Also, i didn't scent it with anything. Providing I can get a nice batch what do you all think would be an appealing scent for egg yolk soap?
thanks
Cara


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

How many egg yolks did you use per how many oz of oils and how did you incorporate it into the soap?

I use one large yolk per 32 oz of oils and have no problems.
It seems that the sulphur scent will fade just like the goat milk ammonia scent fades. 

This is one soap that I am constantly having to restock.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I make an egg soap and make it eggnog.

But I use whole eggs (too frugal to exclude the whites)...

Goats milk scented with Rum Spice, a little cinnamon (be careful with cinnamon eo), and top with grated nutmeg. Smells just like eggnog and has a wonderful silky lather.

Have fun!

I use 5 whole eggs for 5# 6oz fat... So I'm using 1 egg ppo...


----------



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

After gathering eggs last night my wife commented that she wished we could make soap out of these and BAM here it is lol. Could you please post or link to an egg soap recipe that is good?


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I bet that was my problem-I know I used at least 4 egg yolks to about 48 oz of oils. I'll try again with less yolk! Thanks for the scent suggestions-I never thought of eggnog.
Scot I just used my basic soap recipe with too many eggs apparently! I know if you google you will come up with something if no one here posts. My basic recipe is 60% lard 20% coconut and 20% olive oil.


----------



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks I can work with those figures  Is the egg considered part of the water content? I had googled it but came up with recipes that were only oil ( no lard) I like suing the lard since I have it. Thanks again
Scot


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

longhorngal, I am interested in your process, (when and how you add the egg yolk). I googled and found a recipe that stated to mix the yolks and 2 ounces of Olive oil together, then add a small amount of traced soap into the egg and oil mixture, stirring carefully, then add that mixture back into the traced soap and mix. Is that how you do it?


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Scot-no I didn't count it as part of the water. Yes, I like lard too!
Linn-I've just made it the once-I did add it with a bit of oil-didn't keep notes but 2 oz seems reasonable. I was concerned about the temp-afraid it might curdle the eggs so when I make it again I will again try to keep everything in the 85-110 degree range. If anyone has better points to add please do!


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry Linn-forgot to add I added the mixture at trace just before putting it in the mold.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

The eggs are part of the oil content. 

Yes, add it at the last. And beat HELL out of it... It'll curdle!!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, I'm curious why you would add egg yolks to soap? What does it do for the soap?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You'll want to 'temper' the egg yolk as Linn suggested to lesson your chance of getting cooked egg yolks in your soap.

Beat the heck out of your yolks (a bit of oil reserved from your recipe isn't a bad idea). Add some of your traced soap and stir well. Add a bit more of your traced soap and stir well.

What you are trying to do is slowly get the temperature of your beaten egg yolks to the temp of your traced soap before you add the yolk mixture to the main batch of soap.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

In blender soaps, I add the eggs to the oil and blend everything together before adding the lye solution.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the additional info! I will also try beating it in with an amount of soap first-good idea.
6e-I _'think'_ the protein in the egg improves the lather. I'm mainly doing it as a novelty item to sell along with my soaps-wanting a good product for the customers of course but egg yolk soap isn't something you see everyday.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I tried a small batch of egg soap yesterday, using the blender. I added my egg mixed in oil at the end just like you guys advised. The soap took a long time to trace, but I think it was my recipe. It is a lovely yellow, I just used one whole egg. I used this combination of e.o. to fragrance it: 5 parts sweet orange, 1 part peppermint, .5 part litsea cubeba. This fragrance reminds me of the sunny yellow color of the soap.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Hope it turns out well for you-the scent sounds great!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Linn, that's one of our favorites and was the first scented soap I made. I hope to get some 10X orange and use that in place of sweet orange. I use 1/2 oz of orange, 5 ml of spearmint and 2 ml of peppermint. The mints always seem to overpower the orange after awhile. It is a nice yellow to start, but turns a tannish orange after awhile.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Has anyone tried a lavender/mint combination? If so, what type of mint and in what proportions?


----------

